# Might buy.. a little grumpy.. ?



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

So,
I went to look at a 9 yr old QH gelding today. 
Here is his ad:
Quarter Horse For Sale, British Columbia (Canada), Vernon

It says he is ridden by 6 yr old.

His owner is a 8 yr old, but she needs a tougher horse. bareback, english, western, jumping for fun
I am 13 yrs old and have been riding for about 5 yrs.. so he would be suitable.


I went to try him out today.
I rode him in a little paddock/pasture, right next to about 5 mares, their head over the fence looking at him.

He was pretty grumpy, as he wanted to go back to the other horses.
When I was walking him, everything was fine, he turned easily, circles.
His whoaa is good also, he stops, backup.
But, when I ask him to trot, he goes pretty fast, I sit back and try to collect him up, but he rarely slowed down.. going in the opposite direction he jogged, but going towards the other horses, he went super fast, almost a canter.

When I asked him to canter, he cantered, he started galloping, but he threw a couple bucks in there. I wasn't freaked at all, I just kept cantering around the corner.. then I trotted him in a circle, then walked.

I walked over to the fence with the other horse.. he pinned his ears back at the other horses (he is the dominant horse).. As I trotted right after that, he had his ears back, and he started cantering. I slowed him to a trot, and he listed quite well..

It's just that he is really sensitive to leg aids. If you use one leg to try to move him out, he goes faster. I think he was trained to turn only with his reins, as I am used to a horse who responds to leg aids.


The lady who is selling him for the owner, said that he is amazing on trails, and he even swims in the lake! She said, when he is back at home, he doesn't like to be the only one working, while the other horses rest in the pasture..


I think I will go back, and try him away from his home, out on trails and stuff, see how he is...

I like a horse thats a challenge though, or else it'd be no fun 

what do you think?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know. If you like him and get along okay, get the PPE and go from there. Being from the US and not knowing how the horse market is up there, if I was looking for a horse like you are, I would pass on him immediately. It sounds like he has been ridden a ton but just not really educated; legs for go, reins for stop and turn, no cadence or collection. He sounds green to me and in my area, for the price they are asking I could get a dog broke horse who has all the cues down pat. I will trust your judgement on whether his price is fitting or not. As for his other issues, I would go try him away from home but it already sounds like you have a dominant, barn sour horse to deal with. You will also have to teach him leg cues and cruise control. If you are up for the challenge, then he may be the horse for you since he has already tried to buck and it was clearly no big deal to you. It is all a matter of your preferance but you will have your hands full retraining him. :| 

Not much help, was I? LOL


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I don't know. If you like him and get along okay, get the PPE and go from there. Being from the US and not knowing how the horse market is up there, if I was looking for a horse like you are, I would pass on him immediately. It sounds like he has been ridden a ton but just not really educated; legs for go, reins for stop and turn, no cadence or collection. He sounds green to me and in my area, for the price they are asking I could get a dog broke horse who has all the cues down pat. I will trust your judgement on whether his price is fitting or not. As for his other issues, I would go try him away from home but it already sounds like you have a dominant, barn sour horse to deal with. You will also have to teach him leg cues and cruise control. If you are up for the challenge, then he may be the horse for you since he has already tried to buck and it was clearly no big deal to you. It is all a matter of your preferance but you will have your hands full retraining him. :neutral:
> 
> Not much help, was I? LOL


no! you are lots of help <3 thanks
well, i think since he has been used for little kids, that he turns with reins and gos with legs to keep it simple for the kids. He probably does have some collection as she has ridden him lots over jumps and stuff..

But, he is mostly used on trails, where he doesn't have to do tough work.

Up here, prices are wayywayyy up! haha, they haven't really gone down at all.

I think I would be up for the challenge 
I would like a horse that needs work, over a horse that just lugs along, what would be the fun in that!?  haha

I'm not sure if he's always like that though, because the lady said that the saddle doesn't fit him too well, and that might be why he bucked. She said she normally uses a treeless saddle on him.

hehe, I guess I will go try him on trails, see how he is then xD
thanks!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

If I were you I would pass on the horse, if you bought him he would go to a new environment and that could make his problems worse. I don't think I believe a six year old rode him and he's great on trails!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

i believe a six year old rode him.. probably just at the walk..

he is VERY gentle on the ground, leading, grooming, picking up hooves, walking, stop, back up..

I think it might be the saddle fit..

I am heading back to go on a trail/beach ride with him sometime next week, so we will see 

Also, his owner is an 8 yr old, she is really aggressive rider, and she has outgrown this horse, so she bought a green broke morgan, with only a dozen rides on her!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankly, I'd pass and keep looking for something more trained. That horse sounds like has almost no training at all. Don't want to offend you in any way, but from what you describe it's not an appropriate horse for the kid (well, in fact for most adults too). Also my understanding was you didn't try him on trails, right? There is a good possibility he may just go bananas on trail (especially if he'll be too much behind or other horse will spook etc.)


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he would be fine on trails, i will ask her if he is normally like that, and maybe try him again in the field/arena, with the treeless saddle...

thanks


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Try him again if you like him and see what he is like. Its always possible that he had a bad day. Also, as you found his reaction to your aids strange, he probably felt the same about yours. 

My last two horses I said "I wouldn't mind a challenge" and then I bought them, but now after being horseless for a little bit and thinking about my next one I know I don't really want a challenge. Getting a new horse will always take a little bit of work and thats fine by me - but I don't want anything major. I just want to be able to ride. 

Sure you wouldn't mind a challenge, but do you really want to do that? Horses can be frustrating. You seem hesitant, or you wouldn't be asking all these questions. Don't buy him unless you are sure that you want him. When I find a horse I really like, I go a bit nuts for a while, like obsessing and not being able to function exactly normal. Which is all good but I don't know if I would buy a horse without feeling that way, because for me to get something I have got to really want it. 

What do you feel in your gut? Also, it does seem a little pricey for that horse.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I understand wanting a challenge, but I suggest looking for a challenge with true potential. For example, I've recently been working with two very green Morgan mares. Both are level-headed and nice, both have their issues... but when I ride one, I can just feel the potential for greatness. She stays soft in my hand and is willing to give her all, while the other mare is resistant and stubborn.

Both girls would take a ton of work and it would doubtlessly be rewarding in the end, but I know that the first mare would be a joy to ride and work with every day.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Since this will be your first horse (I believe) I would pass and look for something a bit more trained. 

Just because a horse is trained doesn't mean they aren't a challenge. Just look at the horses at the upper levels of eventing. They are trained out the wazoo but many of them are little spitfires.

hope you find the horse you are looking for. Whether it be in this gelding or another!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

As your first horse, I'm going to tell you that you should pass this horse up. Riding a well trained horse doesn't mean you won't have be challenged; you still have lots of things to learn.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

You say that the 8 year old girl who rode this horse outgrew him and moved on to a more green horse? That screams problem to me right there. Sounds like this family doesn't know what they are talking about or doing, so I would be very leery of what they say about this horse. I would pass.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I would say go for it. Sometimes a bond is much better than any kind of training. Maybe he bucked because you are new to him. I have a horse that would do anything for me, but put a different person on him and you'd swear he was insane. Also, I'm 14 and I'd pick to have my challenging horses over those dead-broke lesson ponies anyday. Call me crazy, but it is what it is.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

pepperduck -- lots of young children are really aggressive riders and have good control over there horses.. there is a 7 yr old girl who owns a little pony at my stables, her pony bucks like nuts, but the girl loves her!

I am going to look at diff horses in 2 days, so if i dont like either im going to look at, i will try him again


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

horseluver50 said:


> pepperduck -- lots of young children are really aggressive riders and have good control over there horses.. there is a 7 yr old girl who owns a little pony at my stables, her pony bucks like nuts, but the girl loves her!
> 
> I am going to look at diff horses in 2 days, so if i dont like either im going to look at, i will try him again



I understand that there are a lot of really aggressive young riders. However, if this horse is still that green.. how did this girl outgrow him and move on to a greener horse? Sounds like they don't know how to really teach a horse. This girl has probably been clinging to the horses back. I would be hesitant because it sounds like the parents/people selling don't know all that much about horses/riding/training. I wouldn't trust what they tell you, because it sounds like they are lacking a lot of knowledge.


----------

